

Ask HN: What do we do about the leap second? - briandear

Really basic question: do we need to do anything about the leap second coming up on June 30? I am specifically referring to typical web apps running on platforms like Heroku, etc. Does it make sense to just put our apps into maintanence mode for that particular second to prevent any catastrophe with our data? I am exceptionally ignorant in this subject; I appreciate any enlightenment!
======
mtmail
The operating systems can already handle leap seconds. It's not the first time
it got added.

Some background on when it failed
[http://www.somebits.com/weblog/tech/bad/leap-
second-2012.htm...](http://www.somebits.com/weblog/tech/bad/leap-
second-2012.html)

